# new mousy got new family!



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Quite by chance found mice in the next village! A young lad had them for feeding his snakes but didn't have the heart to kill them. I ended up with four girls and five boys. pics attached hopefully 

I now appreciate how difficult it is to take pics of mices!

I don't know how good they are in terms of show quality, but they are cute and we love em, they have names already, we will see what colour babies we get when they start to play!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You pix are so tiny, can't really see much, but they look like lilac and argente?


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

most of the boys are tan, two of the girls are grey and white, and there is a boy and a girl that are kinds gray brown with tan sheen!! Don't know what the proper names are for them!

Any advice on how to get pics on greatly appreciated, can't seem to get it :roll:

jan
~C:>


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe you can repost the pix in a larger format?


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

yey! done it at last !!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, that is a really fabulous color on the cinammon. Don't worry about show standards if you aren't going to show your mousies. It's nice if you get stellar form with strong tails and nice clean ears; I'm really not fond of the the really huge ears on some show mousies I've seen pix of, especially when they are hanging off the sides of the head, but that's just me. We all have the option of pleasing ourselves in that regard. Mousies are just loveable in any form. (Except hairless. *shudder*)


----------

